# Teesside show



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Took Jack (IGr Pr Crinkles Jack Frost) and Dream (IGMC Rainbow Dreamcatcher) to the Teesside on Saturday, both, amazingly, chasing Olympians now , wow!

Stayed over so it was nice on Saturday just to have a 15 minute drive to the hall, got there in time for the start of vetting in at 7.45 but a queue outside and show management desperately trying to contact the local council as the leisure centre staff had not turned up to open the hall despite having booked it from 7am! They eventually turned up at 8 and let us all in. It made a nice change not to be working so had a leisurely breakfast, though almost choked when I opened the catalogue and saw the size of Jack's Olympian class - eleven!!!!! I have to admit, looking at some of the cats in there I gave up hope there and then so wasn't really disappointed when he came nowhere LOL. He did win BOB though plus he got a 1st and two 2nds in his side classes, beaten by good cats for the 2nds so no complaints. They didn't do BOB rosettes either but did little silver plated salvers which were nice, though Jack wasn't sure at first when he saw his reflection in them LOL.

What's that?










It's another cat! In MY pen!










Who IS that handsome chap? OH! It's me!










Look what I won!










The BOB salver










Dream was in an Olympian class of 2 again, both torties and under a judge who loves torties so it could have gone either way but, bless her, she pulled out all the stops and came away with her third Olympian in a row! So, so proud of our little girl who I always manage to under-estimate and I am always quite (but very pleasantly!) surprised when she does so well, bless her. She didn't get BOB this time - that went to a wonderful - if rather fat! - red tabby who just purred and padded the whole time and went on to get best Non-Ped and Overall Best HP, and deservedly so - but, like Jack, she also got a 1st and two 2nds in her side classes.



















So, a 275 mile round trip - was it worth it for a BOB, a silver salver, a few rosettes and a piece of card? Absolutely, for that piece of card is not just any old piece of card but Dream's very valuable third Olympian certificate and the third step out of five on the way to that coveted title! I am very aware that her next two are going to be her hardest yet and I am under no illusion that she may stick on three for a while now but I am sure she will do her best and, at the end of the day, be she IGMC or BOly (???) GMC she is still our beloved little Dream at home, the most delightful and un-tortie-like tortie we have ever met and we just love her to bits, title or no title, though she certainly has been living up to her name recently and catching us a few dreams LOL.

Carol


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

What a lovely report of your day at the Teeside Show Carol, thanks for posting and sharing Jack & Dream's success with us. The photos are excellent.

The silver salvers look great, something different. I have to say I am now at a loss with what to do with all the rossettes that are given out!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I have been showing so long now and with so many cats over the years that I only put the best ones up on the dining room wall - Best in Show, Grand, Imperial. & Olympian. I usually offer the others back at the end if the day as very often the show can use them again and so far I have not had a show manager be upset at that, they are usually more than happy. I think it is an insult just to leave them in the pen to be thrown away by the penning people, unless, of course, the show has asked that you do for them to collect for reuse as we do with our charity show.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

They must cost a few quid each. I would, if given the choice, forego rosettes for side classes and have the money donated to an animal rescue charity instead. The award cards are acknowledgement enough I feel.

I never want to suggest this to the Show Managers in case they take offence. Has this idea ever been suggested or tried before Carol?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations Carol your cats did very well , that was a lot of entries for the Olympian class i dont think ive seen a class that big before, the silver platers are a great idea too they look very nice, again well done and good luck for future shows.........Chris


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Chris, yes the Olympian was huge, mind you the MN one does seem to be by far the largest up here, in 4 shows (I have shown at 3 of them) there have been, 6, 6, 7 and 11.

BSH - not sure if it has been suggested but several shows are now just doing cards and not rossettes,or are just doing it to save money but one or two use at least some of that money to do a cash prize lucky pen draw.


----------

